

New Facebook Messaging Continues to Block Some Links - jdp23
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/11/facebook-link-blocking/

======
yread
I suggest we all complain that we can't send messages like these to our
friends:

    
    
       http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5960827/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso

